# New member and have some questions about 86 300zx



## gregski425 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone I just picked up a 1986 300zx non turbo 5speed manual original 130k it runs and its in deacent shape except the paint is faded but thats okay. I always wanted a 240 or something but never got around so I was wondering what ppl do with them, for example swaps or na or turbo? I was looking for preformance parts but only found headers on ebay thats it.. any help is greatly appreciated. I currently drive a 2010 kia forte koup sx 6speed manual. And was finally found a fun drift car and project car please help!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using AutoGuide App


----------



## gregski425 (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have any info?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using AutoGuide App


----------

